# Filipino: Ambilis nga pala talaga niyang tumakbo!



## secreto

Could you please help me with the transation of:

Ambilis nga pala talaga niyang tumakbo!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skreekin_76

My Filipino Shortcake tells me that it says:

He really can run fast!


----------



## doubidoo

"nga pala" implies that the person speaking forgot the person could run fast, and he remembers now. 

and it isn't "ambilis" it's rather "ang bilis" 
bilis meaning speed, fast.
bilis can also be used for time flying by.


----------



## secreto

Thank you both, guys.


----------



## Cracker Jack

secreto said:


> Could you please help me with the transation of:
> 
> Ambilis nga pala talaga niyang tumakbo!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



¡De verdad, (  él/ella) corre muy/tan r  ápido!


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Sadyang matulin siyang tumakbo. = He/she runs really fast.


----------

